# Flags at half mast



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ITS AN HONOUR CONTACT US

​*URGENT*​
*To: All Flag Marshals - Action Australia wide and relevant overseas post*​*Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast

Tuesday, 10 December 2019

Whakaari / White Island eruption, New Zealand, 9 December 2019*​
At the request of the Prime Minister, the Hon Scott Morrison MP, flags across Australia are to be flown at half-mast with immediate effect on Tuesday, 10 December 2019 to honour the victims of the tragic events on White Island, New Zealand, on 9 December 2019.

As a mark of mourning and respect and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *for the remainder of the day on Tuesday, 10 December 2019 *from all buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.​
When flying the Australian National Flag with other flags, all flags in the set should be flown at half-mast.
If a set of flags includes the flags of other nations, it would be appropriate to seek permission from the diplomatic representatives of that nation to half-mast their flag.
An acceptable half-mast position would be when the top of the flag is a third of the distance down from the top of the flagpole.
Information on flag protocol is available at http://www.pmc.gov.au/flag.

Your assistance is appreciated.

Commonwealth Flag Officer

10 December 2019​


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ITS AN HONOUR CONTACT US

​*URGENT*​
*To: All Flag Marshals - Action Australia wide and relevant overseas posts*​*Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast
12.11 pm (AEDT) Monday, 16 December 2019
Whakaari / White Island eruption, New Zealand - Minute Silence*​
At the request of the Prime Minister, the Hon Scott Morrison MP, flags across Australia are to be flown at half-mast with immediate effect from 12:11 pm (AEDT) on Monday, 16 December 2019 to honour the victims of the tragic events on White Island, New Zealand, on 9 December 2019. This coincides with a minute of silence to be observed at 12:11 pm (AEDT).

As a mark of mourning and respect and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *for the remainderof the day on Monday, 16 December 2019 *from all buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.​
When flying the Australian National Flag with other flags, all flags in the set should be flown at half-mast.
If a set of flags includes the flags of other nations, it would be appropriate to seek permission from the diplomatic representatives of that nation to half-mast their flag.
An acceptable half-mast position would be when the top of the flag is a third of the distance down from the top of the flagpole.
Information on flag protocol is available at http://www.pmc.gov.au/flag.

Your assistance is appreciated.

Commonwealth Flag Officer 
16 December 2019​


----------

